# 2008 and 2007 Tarmac SL frameset price?



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

I was wondering why the 2008 Tarmac SL frame lists for $2200 and the 2007 Tarmac SL frame lists for $2800? Why the $600 difference? Isn't it the same frame? These are the SL and NOT the SL2. Am I missing something important?


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

No, you're not missing anything. The Tarmac Pro frame also dropped from $2200 to $1750. It's the ol' trickle down, now that the SL2 is available. I was thinking of a Pro, but it's really hard to pass up an SL for $2200.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

*I pulled the trigger...*

...and bought a 2008 Tarmac SL frame/fork/post in the candy apple metallic color. It's stunning. I scored a deal a little lower than retail. I built it up with 08 Dura Ace including pedals, Mavic sl wheels, Ritchey wcs parts, and Sram rival brakes. It is a feather...about 16 pounds in a 58cm.

I must say it's the best bike I have ever owned. I can ride the thing all day. For 08, Specialized lengthened the head tube and raised the top tube slightly to get a slightly higher front end and longer seat stays. The ride is really smooth. Both the rear and front end absorb road shock extremely well. I have to say it's perfectly tuned. It's hard for me to find other race bikes that feel so good after 60 miles. I find myself wanting to ride it more than any other race frame. I have 2 long weeks total on it now.
Specialized has scored a very big hit with this one. If the SL2 is any better...well...it's 7th heaven for me.


----------



## mobileops (Oct 20, 2007)

I have to agree with you. Recently bought a 2008 SL and its a dream of a bike for the money. I just can't believe how it blows away the competition which are considerably more expensive frames. I was toying with the Scott Addict LTD, and maybe the Pinarello Paris Carbon, but for the money and weight this was a best buy. At first the paint color was a little scary, but built the bike is amazing. Please send a pic of yours, mine is attached.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

*Yep....*

... I just came in from another 60 mile ride. My body feels fresh. I can run out and do another 20.

On the web, the red looks lighter than it really is in person. It's more a deep metallic red. I get compliments daily. I highlighted the silver pin stripe with silver carbon cages, saddle and tape. It looks tits. I'm glad I got that color. A picture will be posted tonight hopefully.

Oh, on the ride into town, I swung by the shop and bought a white toupe saddle,tape and a white computer. we'll see what looks better.

MP


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

More PHOTOS to make me head off to my local Specialized dealer!!!!!  It's tremendous bang-for-buck.

As for the weight, did you actually weigh it, or is that a best guess/estimate? I would have guessed it to be a bit lighter.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

*Ya...I list my REAL weight.*

I weighed it. I ride a 58cm. It came in at a little over 16 pounds. That was with dura-ace pedals, my computer, 2 cages, and 2 empty bottles. I don't skew my weights. plus, I am using a 230g saddle and 1580 gram wheels with 90g tubes and 220 gram tires. I flat very rarely.

None of this "My bike weighs 15 pounds" with no pedals crap. last time I checked, you need pedals to make it ride okay.

MP


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Pardon me. I guess I REALly don't care.


----------



## tonybaloni (Sep 13, 2004)

Matt, Where did you purchase your SL frame set? I was interested in one also. When I asked Mike about them in Tri Sport he said that they were not going to carry S Works frames for 08 because they did not sell enough last year. As far as I know they are the only specialized dealer in Fresno.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

*Hey Tony...*



tonybaloni said:


> Matt, Where did you purchase your SL frame set? I was interested in one also. When I asked Mike about them in Tri Sport he said that they were not going to carry S Works frames for 08 because they did not sell enough last year. As far as I know they are the only specialized dealer in Fresno.


...I just sent you a PM. I bought it at Action Sports Bakersfield.
We'll be in touch.

MP


----------

